# Rotundifolia vs Indica



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Well it seems that alot of sites have these two listed in error or ones missing.

Does anyone have any pics differentiating the two?

Thanks


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

The Singapore distributer Oriental Aquarium distributes (or at least used to distribute) two different species they believe they have identified correctly.

Here's scans from the most recent edition of their catalog:



















Other posters here have said they have this all wrong (including their comments about species differentiation with the "flower arrangement"), and both pictures above are of the exact same plant species growing in different conditions.

I'm pretty sure Aqua Spot World sells Oriental Aquarium plants. They used to have both _Rotala indica_ and _Rotala rotundifolia_ available, and now they only have _Rotala rotundifolia_. So, Oriental Aquarium may have made some changes in how they identify and distribute these species.

There is a newer hybrid being distributed (I think by Oriental Aquarium but I'm not sure) called _Ammania sp 'Bonsai'_. Claus Christensen of Tropica had stated (I've no idea where so I can't source it) that this plant looks more like a _Rotala_ to him, and that it _may_ actually be the plant that was first described in the wild as _Rotala indica_. I've also heard that _Ammania sp. Bonsai_ is indeed a man made Ammania hybrid.

Many people say that any online plant source selling a plant called _Rotala indica_ is in all likelihood selling _Rotala rotundifolia_.

Some places even go as far as calling what they sell, "_Rotala indicia var. rotundifolia_," which of course is flat out wrong.

A lot of this gets debated and argued about occasionally, and this time will probably be no different.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

mmm your post still helps....because i have two plants which im not sure is which. One is rotundifolia i am sure and the other i am not quite sure about, and i am trying to sell it...haha so its kinda difficult 

thanks for the pics


----------



## Bigfishes (Dec 15, 2005)

> A lot of this gets debated and argued about occasionally, and this time will probably be no different.


What a pointless, stupid arguement that would be. What chaps my hide is seeing sales on Aquabid or even in the trade forums that say " the true and rare rotala indica" What a big con job


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Claus Christensen of Tropica had stated (I've no idea where so I can't source it) that this plant looks more like a Rotala to him, and that it may actually be the plant that was first described in the wild as Rotala indica.


This is what I have heard, as well, fwiw.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Bigfishes said:


> What a pointless, stupid arguement that would be. What chaps my hide is seeing sales on Aquabid or even in the trade forums that say " the true and rare rotala indica" What a big con job


Why does a friendly debate upset you so? As it stands now they are accepted as being separate species in the scientific community. What doesn't seem to be known for sure is what the true Rotala indica looks like. Properly identifying plants is an important part of the hobby. If you order a plant from someone wouldn't you want it to be the correct plant?

I've seen the plant that Oriental sells as Rotala indica 'red'. This is most definitely the same plant that is being traded as Rotala 'colorata'.

See this picture scanned from an ADA Aquajournal. It is labeled in the journal as Rotala indica. Below it is a picture from my tank of Rotala 'colorata'. They look to be the same plant. 


















As you can see, the red color achieved in this plant is indeed much different than the pinkish color seen in the common Rotala rotundifolia sold in stores everywhere.

I mean only to stimulate the conversation and claim nothing here as 100% fact. These are only my educated summations as to what the truth might be.

It is even possible that there is no Rotala indica, but only several different varieties of rotundifolia. I can think of 5 variations in the hobby that are likely the same plant.

Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala rotundifolia 'Ceylon'
Rotala sp. 'colorata'
Rotala sp. 'pink'
Rotala sp. 'green'

I have had all 5 of these plants and they are indeed different plants. That much I know for sure.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigfishes said:


> What a pointless, stupid arguement that would be.


No, that is how the scientific community comes to consensus on the whole nomenclature thing in the first place. Things get names, people occasionally rename things or contend that it had already been named and a previous name is more correct. Scientific argument ensues, and eventually everyone comes to an agreement and a name sticks.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

At work we recently got in some "Rotala indica". The owners were mad because it didn't look like the "Rotala indica" we had received previously. I was amazed and excited, b/c from my knowledge it looked like we had actually received R. indica and not R. rotundifolia mislabeled as R. indica. 

The plant we received had been grown emersed and looked very similar to what is commonly called Ammania sp. bonsai, but w/out the red stem. New, submerged growth was more narrow, not nearly as round as emersed, but still not as narrow as the mislabeled R.rotundifolia/indica. My experience is similar to the information found in Oriental Aquarium's "The Plant Handbook"


----------

